# Newbee Looking for a game in Northern va/dc



## Rogue problem (Nov 6, 2006)

Its been so long since I played I'm gonna have to learn all over again.  I'm 36 and played when the game first came out in the 70's.  I also played a few games in the mid 90's.  My only current knowledge of the rules of D&D 3.5 is from playing Temple of Elemental Evil by Atari on the PC.  I recently dug out my collection of Gamma World modules, BootHIll, and D&D modules and would really like to play again.  I'm open to any new RPG gaming if you don't mind my ignorance and can help me learn it.  I'm located near Crystal City in VA but don't mind traveling if your not too far.


----------



## Psion (Nov 8, 2006)

Greetings!

I probably fit the definition of "too far" (when I used to run a game in Alexandria, it was an hour and a half drive to get here), but you might want to try the dcrpg yahoo group. There are lots of folks in NOVA looking for games and players, or so it seems.

Check it out at:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dcrpg/


----------



## Cyberia (Nov 15, 2006)

*Still Looking for a Game?*

Hey Rogue,

I've just started a game in the Fairfax/Chantilly area (on Sunday afternoons). If you're still looking for a game (and if the area isn't too far away) drop me a line (cyberia.us AT gmail DOT com) and I can pass along some more info.

Thanks,
Cyberia


----------



## Rogue problem (Nov 15, 2006)

*I found some players and games*

Hey thanks for the advise Psion.  I've found a Living Greyhawk group though it could use more players.  I also found a group of 5 of us for a regular straight up AD&D game campaign.  I'm not committed to anything yet, we've just exchanged some emails. Cyberia thanks for the invite I am interested, I will email you.  

Thanks,
Dave


----------

